# The way I make coffee...



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I like coffee so much that I consider it a survival item.

I have pretty much every type of coffee maker there is.

I have been using this for 3-4 years now. It's pretty dummy-proof and I get a fresh cup with every cup.

I use it camping also as there is no cleanup afterward; just throw the grounds and filter into the fire.

What's in you BOB for coffee, if anything?


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Coffee, to me, is a mainstay! Contrary to popular belief, caffeine is actually good for us when consumed in moderation. I used to drink a couple of pots a day. I'm down to one 32OZ cup every morning. The rest of the day I drink mint tea or green tea.

I grind whole coffee beans every morning then brew in a MoccaMaster. The MoccaMaster heats the coffee to a perfect temperature of about 200°. Not a day goes by that I don't have my coffee.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

ActionJackson said:


> Coffee, to me, is a mainstay! Contrary to popular belief, caffeine is actually good for us when consumed in moderation. I used to drink a couple of pots a day. I'm down to one 32OZ cup every morning. The rest of the day I drink mint tea or green tea.
> 
> I grind whole coffee beans every morning then brew in a MoccaMaster. The MoccaMaster heats the coffee to a perfect temperature of about 200°. Not a day goes by that I don't have my coffee.


What do you use if there is no electricity?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Robie said:


> I like coffee so much that I consider it a survival item.
> 
> I have pretty much every type of coffee maker there is.
> 
> ...


I do similar to that in my office as work coffee is black death!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I make coffee the old fashion manly way..

I yell HEY WOMEN, Make me some coffee and fetch me a cup!!!

I then drive down to dunkin donuts to get a cup after stopping at the Walgreens to get band-aids for my scalp wound


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I make coffee the old fashion manly way..
> 
> I yell HEY WOMEN, Make me some coffee and fetch me a cup!!!
> 
> I then drive down to dunkin donuts to get a cup after stopping at the Walgreens to get band-aids for my scalp wound


Make me a sammich too while your in the kitchen Woman! No dunkin doughnut trip for me. She makes great dagwood sammichs! Married 41 years.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Coffee...I can take it or leave it. I'm better off if I leave it, actually, because it wreaks havoc on my stomach. I still like a cup in the morning, though but I drink decaf. So if the SHTF, all the available coffee (and I have a goodly amount in storage) is for my husband because he live and dies based on his morning coffee.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Robie said:


> What do you use if there is no electricity?


If need be ... I'll eat them like nuts. 

Beyond that ... I do like I've done in the woods and make "cowboy coffee."


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> ...
> 
> I have been using this for 3-4 years now. It's pretty dummy-proof and I get a fresh cup with every cup.
> ...


I do it this way too!
Instead of the fancy holder I use a strainer with a square of unbleached muslin cloth laid in it.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I treat coffee the way I treat candidates for office. That being, "_You have to make your choice, and most often it's a disappointment_."

I brew coffee in a dark kitchen very early before the shank of my biker buddies can see through a hang-over. There is something pathetic about a guy who can pick up the entire front end of Buick, but begs for morning coffee like a little kid. Experience tells me that he will guzzle 75% of a fresh pot, and then tell me he needs some "serious cash" because he met a new girl.

This is so bad a condition that I am not even drinking my own coffee now. My wife made a trip to Starbucks just to shut me up...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Very cool. How much coffee for one cup? Thanks. I have a collander and filters and dont need the holder gizmo. We also have a instant pot thing. My wife likes weak sissy stuff and I like mine like Slippy prefers his chicks..strong..hot and black. lol


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Very cool. How much coffee for one cup? Thanks. I have a collander and filters and dont need the holder gizmo. We also have a instant pot thing. My wife likes weak sissy stuff and I like mine like Slippy prefers his chicks..strong..hot and black. lol


They say...

Once you go black you never go back. Is that racist?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

As a Rev War reenactor I made many a cup of coffee over the campfire. Tin cup of water, handful of grounds, and set on the coals to boil. Finish with a splash of cold water to settle the grounds. Best coffee in the world on a frosty morning.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> Very cool. How much coffee for one cup? Thanks. I have a collander and filters and dont need the holder gizmo. We also have a instant pot thing. My wife likes weak sissy stuff and I like mine like Slippy prefers his chicks..strong..hot and black. lol


When it was just me and mom, I'd make both cups in one go. Extra amount of grounds, the first coffee out was always strong (mine), the back half was always weak (hers). Worked out great. I miss her.

As far as how much grounds for one cup you'll have to experiment a bit. Couple rounded tablespoons for me, also the slower you pour the water in the stronger it'll be.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I use 2 heaping tablespoons per cup.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> I use 2 heaping tablespoons per cup.


:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## UncleMorgan (Mar 19, 2018)

Benn usin' that system for years.

It's great in the woods where there isn't any electricity.

The big pan of water you heat on the fire is for coffee, cooking, washing up, and doing the dishes after breakfast.

You don't need paper filters, or even that special-made $10 coffee funnel. Just snag the filter cup out of an old coffee-maker. One with a fine Stainless Steel filter that fits right in. 

At home when the electricity goes off, we just whip out a propane camp stove and start brewing.

You just can't have a proper power outage without a good cup of coffee. 

Here's a coffee tip: Save used hen eggs, wash them in plain water as soon as they are emptied, and let them dry. Run them thru a super-small electric food processor and reduce them to dust. Put about a half teaspoon per four cups of coffee water right in the dry grounds before brewing. Brew as usual. The egg shells are mostly calcium carbonate (a base), and will neutralize the acids found in fresh coffee. You wind up with a smooth, sweet, brew that's easy on the taste-buds and the stomach, too.

We use little "garlic-choppers" that we buy from thrift stores for about $0.50 each.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> You don't need paper filters, or even that special-made $10 coffee funnel. Just snag the filter cup out of an old coffee-maker. One with a fine Stainless Steel filter that fits right in.


The problem with that for me is....there is something to wash or rinse out.
I think I paid $4.00 for the filter holder and the filters are about 1.5 cents each.
Into the trash or compost they go...no clean-up.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Robie said:


> I use 2 heaping tablespoons per cup.


That's about what I use for 4 cups of coffee in the Bunn coffee maker

1 scoop of Folger's Country Roast, a splash of cinnamon on top of the grounds, and some Hazelnut creamer in my cup..


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am a coffee fiend. Nothing like a hot cup of strong, black, coffee in the morning. On cold days I'll have a pot going most of the day.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I use Folgers instant a lot.
Gotta be sparing with it, it is strong coffee.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

UncleMorgan said:


> Benn usin' that system for years.
> 
> It's great in the woods where there isn't any electricity.
> 
> ...


Yup that's the old hillbilly camp coffee trick is when making hillbilly coffee drop some egg shells in and it helps the grounds sink to the bottom. I always add an old shoelace for effect too should see the looks I get from the youngins LOL!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> I use Folgers instant a lot.
> Gotta be sparing with it, it is strong coffee.


The only instant I use...and I use this stuff a lot as it taste so good is this:
I take it camping and in the BOB bag also.

https://www.amazon.com/Nescafe-Stro...37E6CH2MYM1&psc=1&refRID=GMGA0SNM737E6CH2MYM1


----------



## UncleMorgan (Mar 19, 2018)

You know you need your coffee when you get up in the morning and you can't wait for the water to get hot, so you cut out a couple of lines of Instant & snort them off the counter.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I wished somebody would give advice on a good French Roast. Bagle Shop used to have yummy stuff but havent hit anthing that can match it yet. The Walmart Brand cant do it.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Robie said:


> I like coffee so much that I consider it a survival item.
> 
> I have pretty much every type of coffee maker there is.
> 
> ...


I like that Robie, thanks. Often the simplest is the best. Then there's this:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I use drip Mr Coffee, a Chemex ( very strong when used) and my daughter bought me a Nespresso machine. I will use, out of love for my child.. She spent a lot on it..


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

One good mug of DD medium roast in the Kuerig for me. No electricity, start the generator, no gas get the propane camping stove,no propane fire up some palm fronds, no palm fronds no coffee.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Annie said:


> I like that Robie, thanks. Often the simplest is the best. Then there's this:


That story she told at the end was so funny, and gave me a misty eye, as she laughs the same, when telling a story, of my own grandmother so many years ago!!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The lady in Great Depression cooking does some very simple yet effective meals too.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I love my coffee, nurses and coffee got together like ducks and water. I have a camping french press and a big camping drip pot which I use. I can't imagine getting going in the morning without my coffee.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Once _you go black_ you never go back. Is that racist?


You want to go black? Well, it's not the career path I would have taken, but if you're into musical lyrics you don't understand and large-bottom girls, I say, "*Go for it*."

Oh, and get a nice, used 1963 convertible Cadillac. This automobile holds five passengers. You know the traffic cops will be on you like a duck on a June bug, so be prepared. Oh, and these girls have plenty of cash. Why? I have never figured that out.


----------

